# Central America - timeshares or site recommendations?



## DebBrown (Sep 6, 2005)

We're interested in going to Central America for Christmas 2006.  We've been to Costa Rica and I'd like to try Panama.  I see there are a few timeshares there and they actually look pretty nice.  Does anyone have any advice or recommendations?

Deb


----------



## ojoy (Jan 3, 2006)

*Panama Timeshares*

We stayed at the Gamboa Rainforest Resort last December and it is really one of the most amazing settings I've ever stayed at.  That being said--be forwarned that it is not everything a luxury resort should be--it's the setting in the rainforest at the edge of the Sobriana Park and on the Chagres River and just 20 minutes to Panama City and accessability to other tours that just make it a must see if not must stay place.  The rooms were very roomy, clean and comfortable, but ours were very musty smelling -- and yes I know it's the rainforest, but...) and we were told that rooms higher up were not (but apparently RCI members are relegated to the lower lever floors).  The food at their restaurants was quite good (for Panama standards) and the pool is incredible!  The staff was very friendly and helpful and maid service was excellent.  It is not the place to go if you want night life at your hotel (go to Panama City for that), but just taking early morning walks are a great adventure full of all kinds of wildlife--everything you think of when you think of the tropics.  The other timeshare I am aware of there is the Decameron on the Pacific.  I've read some good and bad about it...but the one thing you should know about this place is that it is miles (2 hrs.) to anything else, including Panama City & the Canal, depending on the time of day and traffic.  Check out www.tripadvisor.com because I recall reading some reviews on both these places, but my vote is with Gamboa.  We absolutely loved our stay in Panama (2 weeks).


----------



## ojoy (Jan 3, 2006)

*Panama*

I forgot to mention--because you are going at Christmas time you really need to book all your hotels as early as possible.  It's a national holiday week and all the good ones get book way ahead of time.


----------



## influential (Nov 12, 2006)

Have stayed at both Gamboa and Decameron this year, and am actually in Panama City for the next week. Gamboa is indeed beautiful, and ideal to stay for 2-3 days IMO. Decameron is a beach resort, all-inclusive in nature, a little manic for me (we checked out early), has no real internet access, loads of bars and restaurants, a golf course and other activities. Miles from anywhere though - took 2 hrs from Panama City as part of the $20 each way transfer option they have. 

If anyone wants to know more about either resort, PM me.


----------



## Mimi39 (Nov 18, 2006)

We stayed at the Gambao two weeks ago and thought it is wonderful.  It is not true that RCI exchangers are religated to lower floors -- we were in 114 which is on the lobby level, other floors are lower.  Night life is indeed not existing, except for a tour we took to Panama City to a restaurant for dinner and a folkoric show. But the lighting on the hills at night is quite spectacular. The pool and swim up bar are great and the monkey island and ariel tram tours were well worth while.  Also don't miss the tour that involved taking the train to the Altantic side and then on to Porto Bella, which is a historical site.  We also went to the Mirafloras lock to watch the ships go through.


----------



## Brenda (Nov 29, 2006)

*Amador Country Inn in Panama*

We stayed in Amador Country Inn and Suites this July. We loved the area. It is on a strip of islands connected by a causeway with views of the Panama Canal entrance and Panama's skyline. The islands have many restaurants, clubs, convention center, parks, water views. It is close to the city but away from the city. I would highly recommend it. Breakfast is included. A TGIF is in the lobby. The other restaurants are much better. I highly recommend Pencas at Amador. There are only a few 2 bed t/s units. However, units are on II's getaway site very reasonable. Also go to Country Inn's web site and check out their specials. 

http://www.countryinns.com/panamacanalpan


----------



## Miniwheat (Nov 30, 2006)

We stayed at the Melia Panama Canal a few years ago. It is near Colon, so about an hour drive from Panama City. The room was nice, but like a hotel room--no kitchen, etc. It is on the Panama Canal, but not right where the big ships go through. They have some good tours from the resort and the Locks are a pretty close drive. We also took a drive down the Pacific side which was neat because it was not touristy and you could really see how people lived. We did go to Gamboa a couple of days for a couple of tours and a day of fishing for Peacock bass on Lake Gatun. I would recommend Gamboa over the Melia for the location and atmosphere, but I certainly thought the Melia was nice too.


----------

